# 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 9, 2014)

*La Furia Española*

The world cup starts June 12th......who you cheering for?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 11, 2014)

Doesn't seem like any stoners like soccer, wtf?!

I'm just rooting for the whole tourney, love this shit!!!!

I'm a yank, so I'd love to see the US get out of group G, but I think that's about a 50% chance only.

Germany is going to very very good.

What about you?


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 11, 2014)

I would think Brazil has bit of a home field advantage, so if I was a betting man I would put my money on them but I'll cheer for Spain


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 11, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> *La Furia Española*
> 
> The world cup starts June 12th......who you cheering for?


They're having a party at work to celebrate tomorrow. Paid to party over something I have no interest in. Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 11, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> They're having a party at work to celebrate tomorrow. Paid to party over something I have no interest in. Your tax dollars at work.


ya gotta love that


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 11, 2014)

Could be worse red, it's a party, right?


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh yeah, it could be a lot worse! This is one of the better jobs I've had. They seem to use any excuse to stop working and have a party on the clock. Altho some of the "excuses" are pretty good.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 11, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Oh yeah, it could be a lot worse! This is one of the better jobs I've had. They seem to use any excuse to stop working and have a party on the clock. Altho some of the "excuses" are pretty good.


it's called team building....maybe you could consider participating, just for the sake of the team


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 11, 2014)

The free food and drink are good enough. The hot college chicks are a bonus.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 12, 2014)

I may regret this later today but I'm calling UPSET today- Croatia ties or beats Brazil.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 12, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Doesn't seem like any stoners like soccer, wtf?!


Not this one.

I loathe that sport. It's boring to play, boring to watch, and it encourages grown men to act like a bunch of limp wristed pussies.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 12, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> Not this one.
> 
> I loathe that sport. It's boring to play, boring to watch, and it encourages grown men to act like a bunch of limp wristed pussies.


Lol, sounds about right. I'm a narrow minded American also, so I get your drift.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 12, 2014)

Brazil wins the opening game of the 2014 FIFA World Cup

Brazil 3 - Croatia 1


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 12, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> Brazil wins the opening game of the 2014 FIFA World Cup
> 
> Brazil 3 - Croatia 1


I guess I was wrong! But was it just me or did the refs seem A LOT in favor of Brazil in the second half?!?

Probably wanted to
Make sure Brazil won so no one got killed in the streets


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 13, 2014)

today we have Mexico vs Cameroon, 9am PDT

then a rematch of the 2010 final...Spain (*La Furia Roja*) vs Netherlands 12 noon PDT

then Chile vs Australia, 3pm PDT


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 13, 2014)

I know mexico and Cameroon kinda slipped into the finals. But Im rooting for our neighbors, go Mexico!! Espana and Holland will be a good ass game too


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 13, 2014)

Mexico wins 1-0.......good game in the pouring rain


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 13, 2014)

wow...did Spain ever look like a bunch of school girls, and Holland looked awesome

The Dutch put the boots to the Spaniards 5 - 1


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 13, 2014)

Chile looked good but not enough to go all the way...Australia played well but just good enough

Chile 3 - Australia 1


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 14, 2014)

4 games today....
Columbia vs Greece 
Uruguay vs Costa Rica 
England vs Italy 
Cote D'Ivoire vs Japan


----------



## sold777 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'd love to cheer england on but they always go out at the quarters, suppose i'll cheer them on til then. I was going to bet on spain to win but last night results made me think damn no! I reckon brazil or germany for the win.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 14, 2014)

It was a good day for watching football, all 4 games were awesome

Columbia 3 Greece 0 
Uruguay 1 Costa Rica 3 
England 1 Italy 2 
Cote D'Ivoire 2 Japan 1


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 14, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> it's called team building....maybe you could consider participating, just for the sake of the team


The Brazilians and Croatians were really getting into the game. Some of the Brazilians were wearing team colors. But the Croatians were louder.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 15, 2014)

I've watched every minute of every game so far. Netherlands were awesome- robben and van persie were the best attacking strikers so far.

Here's to seeing messi in a few minutes.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 15, 2014)

Watched this last week was interesting I am of the same opinion as John Oliver I will watch it anyways


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 15, 2014)

Some great games today but no surprizes

Switzerland 2 Ecuador 1 
France 3 Honduras 0
Argentina 2 Bosnia 1


----------



## DoinFreedomofSpeech (Jun 15, 2014)

Be careful. The reptilians are in the process of infiltrating as they have already done to the NFL!


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 15, 2014)

DoinFreedomofSpeech said:


> Be careful. The reptilians are in the process of infiltrating as they have already done to the NFL!


----------



## DoinFreedomofSpeech (Jun 15, 2014)

Pay the player 10,000 times what you pay the man who makes his socks in a sweatshop somewhere which are then advertised during your commercial break. The elitist agenda has destroyed American football already and it is hard to say whether or not they have succeeded with FIFA.


----------



## Zaycor (Jun 16, 2014)

Spot on Doin, I love football but all the money & hype has taken away its soul. Like Rap music today football is losing its connection with the street & working class neighborhoods turning instead into a playground for self promoting primadonna's who in no way should be acting as role model's for our kids. Still love the game though & I think top players should be paid alot but its sad to see all the shit around it. In the top leagues even mediocre players are paid huge sums because of all the money flowing around in the business. Supporters really need to kick up a big fuss & stop paying ludicrous amounts to watch games...ticket prices are so expensive its alienating the true local fan base - encouraging instead plastic supporters. First thing I would do is limit the influence of those bloodsucking agents making millions out of simple transfer fees. Like the cannabis plant, football is for the people & not elitist fucks who always seem to wanna control shit. Stay the fuck away from our beautiful plant & game


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 16, 2014)

Cant wait for this Germany vs Portugal game today should be good.. also great to see messi getting his goal last night hope he owns this world cup


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 16, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Cant wait for this Germany vs Portugal game today should be good.. also great to see messi getting his goal last night hope he owns this world cup


Agreed- he's so awesome and so easy to like. I was happy to see him get one in. Always seems like such a good natured dude.

Good games today.

Go USA!!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 16, 2014)

Croatia apparently won't talk to the media because some photos surfaced on the web with all the dudes naked in their hot tub together.

Hahahahaha check it out:


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/soccer-dirty-tackle/crostia-players-refuse-to-speak-to-media-after-nude-pictures-of-them-are-published--003509747.html


Just a luke warm sess pool filled with Croatian hot snake.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 16, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Croatia apparently won't talk to the media because some photos surfaced on the web with all the dudes naked in their hot tub together.
> 
> Hahahahaha check it out:
> 
> ...


Lol dude their foreign thats what foreign guys do its male bonding 

dont worry Ill be shut up after the Ghana game


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 16, 2014)

Germany 4 Portugal 0 .....were the Germans that good or did the Portuguese suck?

Iran 0 Nigeria 0 ....boring game, and the first tie of the series 

USA got lucky and pulls off a 2-1 win over Ghana


----------



## Christianiadelic (Jun 16, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> Germany 4 Portugal 0 .....were the Germans that good or did the Portuguese suck?


Pepe went AWOL in the first half and was sent off. Surely, it would have been an entirely different game, had he not been sent off. But the cards were dealt and 4-0 was a fair result. Müller is absolutely outrageous!

For more instances of Pepe losing his mind, visit the link below.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 16, 2014)

USA, USA, USA,USA , USA


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 16, 2014)

Christianiadelic said:


> Pepe went AWOL in the first half and was sent off. Surely, it would have been an entirely different game, had he not been sent off. But the cards were dealt and 4-0 was a fair result. Müller is absolutely outrageous!
> 
> For more instances of Pepe losing his mind, visit the link below.


good link....yeah Pepe obviously has anger management issues. 

Germany was already up 2-0 when Pepe was tossed, so I doubt if he could have made much difference to the final outcome, 

Muller is such a class act, they don't get much better


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 17, 2014)

Germans were great yesterday look very strong and muller for golden but again i think and well done to USA taught it was gonna end 1-1 but use did it


----------



## Christianiadelic (Jun 17, 2014)

Brazil - Mexico kicks off in an hour. Historically, its been quite even. I reckon it will be a 2-2 draw!


----------



## NPK20 (Jun 17, 2014)

Going for Mehico (mexico) and U.S.A for my fall back!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Christianiadelic said:


> Brazil - Mexico kicks off in an hour. Historically, its been quite even. I reckon it will be a 2-2 draw!


Ya its been an awesome game. Go brasil!

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 17, 2014)

mehico yikes its mexico pronounced meh he ho lol cero cero final score


----------



## NPK20 (Jun 17, 2014)

lol I know it was supposed to be incorrect but I like your version better sir!


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 17, 2014)

Christianiadelic said:


> Brazil - Mexico kicks off in an hour. Historically, its been quite even. I reckon it will be a 2-2 draw!


well you got the draw right 0 - 0 (which is really a win from the Mexican point of view).


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Christianiadelic (Jun 18, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> well you got the draw right 0 - 0 (which is really a win from the Mexican point of view).


Though it ended 0-0, it was a great spectacle! Ochoa vs. Brazil..? Dos Santos did a great job as well. I always find my self surprised by the quality of Mexicos game. 

How do you reckon Spain will fare against Chile? I myself put a solid £10 on Spain winning by a single goal.


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm not a big football fan, except when the Netherlands play of course!, but I'm sad for all my Spanish friends that Spain are already out!


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 18, 2014)

yeah, I don't think anyone would have predicted that Spain would fall apart in the opening round.

Spain has had an awesome team since 2008 but this year they just didn't click....time to tweak the team

Anyhow, that's my team gone down the toilet like a stinken turd, going to have to cheers for someone else...maybe Iran or Korea


----------



## Zaycor (Jun 19, 2014)

Chile have been really good though...I like their spirit & hope they go far. Spain have been awesome the past 10 years, playing quality stuff. Remember also a lot of these Spaniards went all the way in the Champions League so that may have affected them. They were a bit unlucky though to face Holland & Chile at the top of their games...because they were really good on the day. Nice world cup so far, plenty of goals


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (Jun 19, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> yeah, I don't think anyone would have predicted that Spain would fall apart in the opening round.
> 
> Spain has had an awesome team since 2008 but this year they just didn't click....time to tweak the team
> 
> Anyhow, that's my team gone down the toilet like a stinken turd, going to have to cheers for someone else...maybe Iran or Korea


Support the Netherlands and I'll love your 4ever! x


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 19, 2014)

Marijke Van Doornick said:


> Support the Netherlands and I'll love your 4ever! x


There are only two things I can't stand in this world.

People who are intolerant of other people's cultures... and the Dutch.


----------



## Christianiadelic (Jun 19, 2014)

I have to admit that I enjoyed watching Spain fall out, as I always preferred direct, fast paced football to tiki-taka.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 19, 2014)

Christianiadelic said:


> I have to admit that I enjoyed watching Spain fall out, as I always preferred direct, fast paced football to tiki-taka.


defense has been Spain's strength which does slows down the game, but when you give up 7 goals and only scored a single in return, one can say the wheels fell off the cart


----------



## Christianiadelic (Jun 19, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> [...] when you give up 7 goals and only scored a single in return, one can say the wheels fell off the cart


In aviation it's referrred to as a "Hindenburg", I believe.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 19, 2014)

A very entertaining game.... Columbia 2 - Cote D'Ivoire 1 ....love both these teams

Uruguay 2 - England 1 .....feel bad for England as they are now virtually eliminated 

Japan 0 - Greece 0 ....two useless teams to say the least


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 20, 2014)

Costa Rica wins 1-0 over Italy...... England is now officially eliminated


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 20, 2014)

BENZEMA!

NASTY!


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (Jun 20, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> There are only two things I can't stand in this world.
> 
> People who are intolerant of other people's cultures... and the Dutch.


And I was going to suggest you meeting up with me and my (Dutch) gf and the three of us having a weekend-long threesome! Oh well - on to the next man. . . . .


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 20, 2014)

Marijke Van Doornick said:


> And I was going to suggest you meeting up with me and my (Dutch) gf and the three of us having a weekend-long threesome! Oh well - on to the next man. . . . .


Do note that was merely a quote from an Austin Powers movie, posted only as a joke.

I have been to Amsterdam twice and love the country and people....no offence intended to the Dutch


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 21, 2014)

the big surprize so for is Costa Rica, who was considered to be the weakest team in group D, as the other three are former World Cup champions

Costa Rica has secured a position in the next round, even if they lose their last game against England,......Italy and Uruguay will battle it out for the other position from group D 

France sure looked good yesterday, also securing an advancement to the next round, it will be a good battle to see which other team advances from group E

Argentina and Iran in about an hour....one would think Argentina will dominate but Iran is looking decent


----------



## Agracan (Jun 21, 2014)

If Argentina doesn't start playing better they will not make it far in the tourney, barely scraped by Iran.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 22, 2014)

Agracan said:


> If Argentina doesn't start playing better they will not make it far in the tourney, barely scraped by Iran.


True, Argentina was not playing their best but I'll give Iran some credit, as they played very solid defense and had excellent goal tending

Iran was playing for the tie, Argentina was going for the win


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2014)

You guys are making feel very American today.


----------



## tiger mt. (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone feel let down over the late tie by Portugal? Could have been an epic victory if not for one moment of sloppiness at the end...


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2014)

tiger mt. said:


> Anyone feel let down over the late tie by Portugal? Could have been an epic victory if not for one moment of sloppiness at the end...


Ya it was a fucking retarded end for that game. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## NPK20 (Jun 23, 2014)

Mexico killing Croatia 3-1 I'm a happy cactus


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 23, 2014)

NPK20 said:


> Mexico killing Croatia 3-1 I'm a happy cactus


I was hoping Mexico would get another shut-out.....but a win is a win


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 24, 2014)

http://babb.telegraph.co.uk/2014/06/34-2014-reasons-this-has-been-the-best-world-cup-ever/?ath=

Great article from the UK- has this been the best World Cup ever?!

I think so too.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 24, 2014)

tiger mt. said:


> Anyone feel let down over the late tie by Portugal? Could have been an epic victory if not for one moment of sloppiness at the end...


Uggggh that was a major sucker punch right there


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2014)

again Suarez ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

A seven year old boy was at the centre of a courtroom drama yesterday when he challenged a court ruling over who should have custody of him. The boy has a history of being beaten by his parents and the judge initially awarded custody to his aunt, in keeping with the child custody law and regulations requiring that family unity be maintained to the degree possible. The boy surprised the court when he proclaimed that his aunt beat him more than his parents and he adamantly refused to live with her. When the judge suggested that he live with his grandparents, the boy cried out that they also beat him. After considering the remainder of the immediate family and learning that domestic violence was apparently a way of life among them, the judge took the unprecedented step of allowing the boy to propose who should have custody of him. After two recesses to check legal references and confer with child welfare officials, the judge granted temporary custody to the England Football team, whom the boy firmly believes are not capable of beating anyone.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 24, 2014)

Brutal day for Italian fans, as their team played well but not good enough to beat Uruguay 

Costa Rica, who would have guessed? I hope they play well in the next round

Cote D'Ivoire should have advanced but that late penalty shot gave Greece the win

Columbia is looking extremely good, this team should do well in the round of 16


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 25, 2014)

Agree on Columbia, they're putting a lot in the net.

Netherlands most likely will end mexico's run. Van Persie will be back after his suspension too. They just seem too strong.

I don't think Greece is going to be match at all for Costa Rica, who's been on fire.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 25, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Agree on Columbia, they're putting a lot in the net.
> 
> Netherlands most likely will end mexico's run. Van Persie will be back after his suspension too. They just seem too strong.
> 
> I don't think Greece is going to be match at all for Costa Rica, who's been on fire.


I much as I would want Mexico to win, there's no way I'll bet against Holland, as that's an impressive team that could very well go all the way

Greece is the weakest team advancing, and Costa Rica is looking rather respectful as such will likely prevail.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 25, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> I much as I would want Mexico to win, there's no way I'll bet against Holland, as that's an impressive team that could very well go all the way
> 
> Greece is the weakest team advancing, and Costa Rica is looking rather respectful as such will likely prevail.


I know greece look poor but dont underestimate them they won a european cup wen no 1 taught they would

Delighted to see Messi playing to his full potential. Great to see the best playing there best on the biggest stage of them all and a great free kick he scored


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 26, 2014)

Excited to see how the USA matches up against the beast that is Germany today. 

Of course I just want to get through to the knockout stage but I think we can run with them if Ghana did.

Go USA!!!


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 26, 2014)

USA loses to Germany but yet advances to the next round with Portugal's victory over Ghana


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm Ghana throat punch Suarez !!!!!


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 26, 2014)

obama tweeted "believe"...that's ironic coming from a liar.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 26, 2014)

Belgium looked flat today but was still able to get the win over Korea

Algeria played good enough to get a draw to advance....... Russia is out

Round of 16 starts Saturday June 28th


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 28, 2014)

Fucking Chile dropped the ball on me


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 28, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Fucking Chile dropped the ball on me


Chile played well, but Brazil is a very resourceful team....I'm happy for the home team


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 28, 2014)

Your a good sportsman not American are you ?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2014)

Come on Brazil! Fuck, yeah! 

Couldn't give a rats ass about all those overpaid tossers, as in just footballers. I'm just interested in the sweepstake.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 28, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Your a good sportsman not American are you ?


gracias, soy canadience


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm looking forward to this morning's match between Mexico and Holland...the Dutch have such a strong team but the Mexican's are doing quite well, so it should be interesting

I'll be cheering for Mexico but I believe Netherlands has more depth...... but anything can happen in a single game, as it's do or die


----------



## NPK20 (Jun 29, 2014)

woot mexico killing out there! i should have bet my friends because they all thought the dutch were untouchable too haha =D


----------



## Sativied (Jun 29, 2014)

GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## NPK20 (Jun 29, 2014)

lol damn good game though intense the whole time!


----------



## Sativied (Jun 29, 2014)

It's shame it had to come to a penalty but they had it coming. I hear fireworks...


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 29, 2014)

Got to give credit to the Dutch for not giving up

......heart breaking loss for the Mexican fans


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 29, 2014)

Cheating Dutch


----------



## Sativied (Jun 29, 2014)

spoken like a real sore loser 

Mexico got the penalty against them for trying to cheat too much, you do realize that don't you? The idea is to kick the ball not other players kicking the ball especially not as a desperate attempt to prevent a goal.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jun 29, 2014)

i just found this thread. glad to see there are some soccer fans here in riu. anyways im watching the costa rica vs greece match and i must say i have so much respect for costa rica. Id never thought they would make past the first round. Costa rica is up 1-0. The ticos have definately surprised me this world cup. Lets go costa rica.!!!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 29, 2014)

I think that penalty was like this


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 29, 2014)

Fuck ya greek gaol the world cup is competitive as fuck idk who wins as long as it causes a rucos


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 29, 2014)

Greece played allot better than I thought they would, but Costa Rica got lucky and wins the shootout


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jun 30, 2014)

France and Germany both win today to advance to the quarter finals....they will square off on July 4th....that should be a good game


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 1, 2014)

Switzerland puts up a good fight but Argentina is persistent and scores the only goal late in OT 

Last game in round of 16 is coming up in under an hour

....Belgium is a strong team that has been playing very well, I can't see the USA winning today....but you never know


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 1, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> Switzerland puts up a good fight but Argentina is persistent and scores the only goal late in OT
> 
> Last game in round of 16 is coming up in under an hour
> 
> ....Belgium is a strong team that has been playing very well, I can't see the USA winning today....but you never know


Switzerland defended well today but Aregentina were persitant and deserved to win 

And i tink the USA are going to win today i havent fanced Belgium at all


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 1, 2014)

you got to respect the courage of the USA team, as they would not surrender and fought hard to the very last seconds but just could not match the second Belgium goal


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Jul 3, 2014)

Lukaku is a game changer. Juventus needs this kid.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 4, 2014)

we get two awesome matches today, Brazil vs Columbia ....then Germany vs France....should be exciting


----------



## Sativied (Jul 5, 2014)

Twist! Nice try Costa Rica, delaying the game... meet our penalty keeper.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 5, 2014)

Costa Rica played for the shoot out then lost it, the Dutch looked good again.

Belgium played very good but not quite good enough to win over Argentina

France played extremely well but still could not overcome the Germans...quite the power house they are

Brazil had no problems with Columbia but they have a huge void to fill with Neymar out with an injury


----------



## Sativied (Jul 8, 2014)

Come on Brazil... 0-6...  do something.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 8, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Come on Brazil... 0-6...  do something.


Lol I can almost smell the burning shit already from the impending riots if brazil gets shutout.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 8, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Lol I can almost smell the burning shit already from the impending riots if brazil gets shutout.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


I hope the team has good preferably foreign security this year so they can live till the next world cup


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 8, 2014)

The goalie is gonna need to hire the expendables to handle his security, anything less and he is a goner for sure 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 8, 2014)

you can't blame the goal tender, it was an entire break-down of team Brazil....everyone played far below expectations

the fans were sad and crying, not angry and mad, so I don't anticipate any violence but if I was wearing a German uniform, I would not be beating my chest or teasing the Brazilian fans


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 8, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> you can't blame the goal tender, it was an entire break-down of team Brazil....everyone played far below expectations
> 
> the fans were sad and crying, not angry and mad, so I don't anticipate any violence but if I was wearing a German uniform, I would not be beating my chest or teasing the Brazilian fans


I argree it was the e tire team but i think Brazil got what was coming they were a nothing team the whole tournament and they meet there match today , i would still think that Germany are not winners yet and if Argentina dont step up tomorrow that it will be another big score for a european team

Sent from my SM-G900F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 8, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I argree it was the e tire team but i think Brazil got what was coming they were a nothing team the whole tournament and they meet there match today , i would still think that Germany are not winners yet and if Argentina dont step up tomorrow that it will be another big score for a european team
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Rollitup mobile app


yeah, Brazil was flat all along and Germany has been awesome.....so no big surprize that the home team is out

Argentina will struggle without Di Maria, and the Dutch have been playing strong, so an all European world cup is very posiable


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 9, 2014)

Brazil got waxed.


----------



## S3love (Jul 9, 2014)

yea did they ever, then i heard last night they were burning the flag because of how upset they were...wow... is all i can say, dont watch the games usually but had to tune in for that


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 9, 2014)

I wonder if Louis van Gaal is second guessing himself for not bringing in Tim Krul to goal tend the shoot-out as done in the Costa Rica match.

Anyhow, I'm glad to see a South American country advance...go Argentina go!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 10, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> I wonder if Louis van Gaal is second guessing himself for not bringing in Tim Krul to goal tend the shoot-out as done in the Costa Rica match.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm glad to see a South American country advance...go Argentina go!


Very happy for messi to be in the final of a world cup if any1 deserves a world cup medal its him.. argentina will find it tough against germany tho


----------



## SmokeyDan (Jul 10, 2014)

Someone said you can't blame Brazil's goalie, not true. 

Tim Howard saved 16 shots on goal from Belgium. Many of the goals Brazil gave up would have not been goals had Howard been playing in his spot. 

You can't blame him for the loss, but you can blame him for the blow out. 

With a proper goalie, it would have been 2 or 3 to 0 instead of 7-1. Had the game not been so out of hand, Germany doesn't give up a goal. 

That said... I want to address something I saw on Olberman. 

He was speaking about the potential rise of popularity of soccer in America. 

When we watch team USA play we have to listen to English announcers call the game... no, call the match. 

For some reason proper grammar goes out the window on the soccer field... I mean pitch.

If soccer is going to become popular in America, I think it is imperative we create our own soccer culture, instead of importing it from Europe and England. 

We give MLS teams stupid names, FCNY? They ought to be called the soccer yankees, with pinstripe uniforms, not kits.

We need an American announcer for the games.

We already call the sport by a different name, no need to be lame and use improper grammar (the USA have, when it should be has) and silly names for the terms of the sport.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 12, 2014)

Brazil and Netherlands play for the third place today.

I'm hoping for the home team, as a win will have more redemption value for the Brazilian fans than for the Dutch....but Holland will likely dominate


----------



## SmokeyDan (Jul 12, 2014)

That Brazil melt down was the most shocking thing I've ever seen. 

It was more than the absence of two players. 

I wouldn't have expected that if Namar and Silva were not replaced with a sub. 

I'm betting the pull it together and give it a good go today.


----------



## Wilksey (Jul 12, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> That said... I want to address something I saw on Olberman.
> 
> He was speaking about the potential rise of popularity of soccer in America.
> 
> ...




Add blocking and tackling and I'll watch soccer.

Until then, it's little more than glorified kick ball best fit for females.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Jul 12, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> Add blocking and tackling and I'll watch soccer.
> 
> Until then, it's little more than glorified kick ball best fit for females.


There is blocking and tackling.

Guy runs down field dribbling the ball, a little different than a basketball dribble. A defender runs over, kicks the ball away from him, and the runner falls down.

Blocking is a little more like a pick or screen in basketball. 

I don't watch soccer outside of world cup for a couple reasons. MLS is not great play. Their all star team regularly looses to the good clubs in Europe. 

And there is not much soccer on tv.


----------



## Wilksey (Jul 12, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> There is blocking and tackling.
> 
> Guy runs down field dribbling the ball, a little different than a basketball dribble. A defender runs over, kicks the ball away from him, and the runner falls down.
> 
> ...




Blocking...






Tackling...






Pretentious lame-ass boring soccer....


----------



## SmokeyDan (Jul 12, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> Blocking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're preaching to the choir. 

I love football. It is my favorite sport.

They do blocking and tackling very well. But it is a form of the same they do in soccer.

I agree with you that the worst part of soccer is the dive.

I hate when I see someone running towards the goal, someone barely touches them and they fall down crying. They gave up a possibility of scoring to draw a foul. I don't understand why they do it. 

Then I watched Holland v Mexico a week or so ago. 

The Dutch star Robben wasn't even touched by the Mexican defender. You could only see it in slow motion replay. But he fell down and acted like it hurt. The referee called a foul. Holland gets a penalty kick, and scores the game winning goal.

Shameful sportsmanship in my book, but effective strategy to win the game.

This was in the chalk area around the goal. But so often they act the same way outside the area where a penalty kick isn't given. I still don't understand why it is done there. So often they give up an attack on goal where they have good numbers. 

By far the worst part of the sport.


----------



## Wilksey (Jul 12, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> You're preaching to the choir.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a form of the same they do in soccer.


Dude, quit pretending, this isn't a soccer game, and we aren't soccer players.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Jul 12, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> Dude, quit pretending, this isn't a soccer game, and we aren't soccer players.


If you'll watch the American team they take far fewer dives than the European guys.

Of the European teams, the Germans don't take as many dives.

But if you watch the teams from South America and most of the teams from Europe, they all act like they're shot when someone touches them.

That is why I can watch Team USA, it is America's sports culture that makes this practice distasteful to me, and our team exhibits that culture in how they reply to fouls and brushing of shirt sleaves. 

American soccer has a reputation around the world for being much more physical than the European or South American futbol.

This physical nature is how we compete with the better teams, because their technical skill is much better than ours. We have no one on Team USA that can move with the ball like Messi, Ronaldo, Robben, Muller, or even second tier players on those teams.

Professional players on European clubs make more than our pro athletes. Our MLS guys make under 200k per year.

The LA Galaxy only got David Beckham by promising to give him an MLS franchise when he retired. He only had to pay a (to him) nominal fee for the team.

Man per man, we're not half as good as the worst European teams. But we beat the shit out of them on the field.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 12, 2014)

Brazil provides another disappointing performance.... the Dutch controlled the match from the opening minutes and never looked back


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 13, 2014)

2014 FIFA World Cup started on June 12th, and now today one month latter is the final game to determine the champions 

This ought to be a fantastic match as we have 2 very talented teams, each with their own strengths. 

Argentina has Messi, a super class act but Germany has Muller and a very complete team with awesome goal tending, 

I would think the Germans have the advantage, but Argentina has won every match so far....even Germany had one draw against Ghana, which proves that even a weaker team can have a good day

Anyhow, I'm hoping for an exciting match to end this best ever World Cup


----------



## SmokeyDan (Jul 13, 2014)

I was pulling for the Dutch to get their first cup until Argentina sent them to the 3rd place game. 

Other than my nation's team, I usually find myself pulling for Argentina and Germany in the World Cup. 

So today I have no idea who to pull for. 

I think I'll pull for Messi.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 13, 2014)

North Korea is in the World Cup Final tonight (according to N Korea TV)


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 13, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> I was pulling for the Dutch to get their first cup until Argentina sent them to the 3rd place game.
> 
> Other than my nation's team, I usually find myself pulling for Argentina and Germany in the World Cup.
> 
> ...


I cheer for Spain, who was the first team to be eliminated, quite the contrast from 2010 

Germany and Argentina are both classy teams, so I have no real preference but I'm kind of hoping Argentina wins just to piss off the local Brazilian fans, as they don't look quite miserable enough so far.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 13, 2014)

budman111 said:


> according to N Korea TV


No.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 13, 2014)

budman111 said:


> North Korea is in the World Cup Final tonight (according to N Korea TV)


too funny.....I some how missed those games


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 13, 2014)

Fucking Germans, cunts !!


----------



## Sativied (Jul 13, 2014)

German or not, that was a championship worthy goal.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jul 13, 2014)

Argentina had several opportunities but failed to capitalize, they could of, should of, would of, but didn't....

Germany wins the 2014 World Cup


----------



## SmokeyDan (Jul 13, 2014)

Indoor Sun King said:


> I cheer for Spain, who was the first team to be eliminated, quite the contrast from 2010
> 
> Germany and Argentina are both classy teams, so I have no real preference but I'm kind of hoping Argentina wins just to piss off the local Brazilian fans, as they don't look quite miserable enough so far.


In the end, my brother made the same point, which forced me to become emotionally invested in an Argentine victory.

But I'm not sad at a German victory.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 13, 2014)

2 girls no cup


----------



## budman111 (Jul 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fucking Germans, cunts !!


And who is Germany's next game?...Scotland in September!...bring on the Huns lol


----------

